# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Απορίες σχετικά με την διατροφή του cockatiel μου

## Silvia1990

Γεια σας και παλι με ενα αλλο θεμα!


Εχω εναν κουκλο 9 μηνων μονο μια εβδομαδουλα. Σε μια αλλη καρτελα(Καινουργιο κοκατιλακι!!) αναφερθηκε μια συσκευασμενη  τροφη της Versele-Laga απο την Κωνσταντινα ( CaptainChoco ):






Δυστηχως μετα απο μπερδεματα δεν μπορεσα να την βρω στο πετ σοπ, μου ειπε οτι ηταν το ιδιο πραγμα με την χυμα του γιαυτο, αλλα βρηκα αυτη :





Εδω βλεπετε και το κεχρι του αλλα και ενα καινουργιο σουπιοκοκκαλο που του πηρα. Και αρχιζουμε με τις αποριες:


*Θεμα 1ο*: Αυτη η τροφη εναι καλυτερη απο εκεινη που προτεινε η Κωνσταντινα η να επιλεξω κατι αλλο?

*Θεμα 2ο*: Λαχανικα! Θελω να του αρχισω σιγα σιγα. Η απορια μου ειναι τα μαγειρευω η ωμα? Επισης τα βαζω σε ταιστρα η τα κρεμαω στο κλουβι και αν ναι με ποιο τροπο?

*Θεμα 3ο*: Πολυβιταμινη στο νερο/τροφη? Θα ηθελα να κανω οτι ειναι δυνατο για να του δινω οσες βιταμινες μπορω. Η απορια μου ειναι εξης... Ποιο σκευασμα ειναι καλο και πως να το δινω? Να τον πιασω δεν ειναι  εφικτο οποτε κατι στο νερακι τουνομιζω οτι θα ηταν καλο. Επισης μηλοξυδο ειναι καλο να προσφερω ακομα και απο τωρα?

Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα με τις αποριες μου!

----------


## mrsoulis

Για το πρώτο θέμα δεν γνωρίζω αλλά για το δεύτερο να σου πω ότι σίγουρα δε τα μαγειρευεις αλλά πρέπει να τα πλένεις πολυ καλά και να τα στέγνωνε ιός επίσης καλά! Όσο για τον τροπο να τα τοποθετείς υπάρχουν στα Πέτ σοπ θήκες λαχανικών και μάλιστα με κόστος πολυ χαμηλό! Εγώ πριν πάρω τέτοιες είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και το κοινό μανταλάκι!

Για το τρίτο θέμα παλι δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι αν έχεις διάθεση να του βάζεις φρέσκα λαχανικά τα σκευάσματα είναι περιττά εκτός από ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπου το πουλάκι ίσως να χρειάζεται! Αν όμως κανείς μια έρευνα στην κατηγορία της διατροφής θα βρεις πολυ χρήσιμα πράγματα και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες. Επίσης θα μάθεις ίσως και πράγματα που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν περνάνε κάν από το μυαλό σου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όσο μπορώ να δω το μείγμα, μου φαίνεται ίδιο με αυτό που έχω περίπου. Αν θέλεις ρίξε λίγο σε μια χαρτοπετσέτα ή βρες μια φωτογραφία από το ίντερνετ να μας παραθέσεις για να δούμε καλύτερα τους σπόρους που έχει και να σου πουν και οι πιο ειδικοί αν είναι εντάξει  :winky:  

Λαχανικά, του τα ξεκινάς σιγά σιγά, ωμά πλένοντάς τα με ξύδι και ξεβγάζοντας με μπόλικο νερό. Στην αρχή μπορεί να μην φάει αμέσως αν δεν έχει ξαναδοκιμάσει ποτέ αλλά με τον καιρό θα το συνηθίσει και θα τρώει. Τώρα ο τρόπος που του τα βάζεις, εξαρτάται βασικά από το πως τα προτιμάει ο μικρός σου. Άλλα μπορεί να τα δοκιμάσουν όταν είναι στο μπολ ενώ άλλα όταν είναι κρεμασμένα σαν παιχνίδια από το κλουβί! Δοκίμασε και τους δύο τρόπους να δεις τι του αρέσει! Μπορείς να τα κρεμάσεις ή με κάποιο σπάγκο δεμένο για να είναι πιο παιχνίδι ή απλά με μανταλάκια, υπάρχουν και ειδικά μανταλάκια στα πετ σοπ πλαστικά! 

Για την πολυβιταμίνη δεν είμαι σίγουρη 100% αλλά πιστεύω με σωστή διατροφή δεν χρειάζεται και συμπλήρωμα. 

Για τη χρήση του μηλόξυδου σε παραπέμπω εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC και αν έχεις κάποια παραπάνω απορία μου λες  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Πάντως Αργυρώ μπράβο βλέπω το έχεις πάρει πολύ ζεστά!!! Πασά τον έχεις....

Ισως αλλάξανε συσκευασια, δεν έχω ξαναδει μοβ σακούλα.  :Confused0007: 

Συμφωνώ με αυτά που σου γραψανε τα παιδιά. Καλό πλυσιμο με ξύδι και σκούπισμα. 

Δοκίμασε μπροκολο και γλυστρίδα που είναι δοκιμασμένα με επιτυχια!!!!! 

Και μην τρωει στην αρχη μην απογοητευτείς θα δοκιμάζεις κάθε τοσο και κάποια στιγμη θα φάει.

Αν δεις τα δύσκολα άρχιζε να τρως και εσυ λιγο διπλα του για να ζηλέψει!!! ::

----------


## Silvia1990

> Πάντως Αργυρώ μπράβο βλέπω το έχεις πάρει πολύ ζεστά!!! Πασά τον έχεις....
> 
> Ισως αλλάξανε συσκευασια, δεν έχω ξαναδει μοβ σακούλα. 
> 
> Συμφωνώ με αυτά που σου γραψανε τα παιδιά. Καλό πλυσιμο με ξύδι και σκούπισμα. 
> 
> Δοκίμασε μπροκολο και γλυστρίδα που είναι δοκιμασμένα με επιτυχια!!!!! 
> 
> Και μην τρωει στην αρχη μην απογοητευτείς θα δοκιμάζεις κάθε τοσο και κάποια στιγμη θα φάει.
> ...



Βρηκα μια πιο μεγαλη φωτο!
Αν παλι δεν ειναι ευδιακριτο θα ανοιξω την σακουλα. Μου ειπε στο πετ σοπ οτι αλλαξε η σακουλα.

Προσπαθω Χρυσα μου!! Παντα το εκανα σε οτι κατοικιδιο ειχα. Εμφυτο μαλλον!

----------


## blackmailer

Απο τι στιγμή που είναι για κοκατιλ και είναι και γνωστής εταιρίας σίγουρα κακή δεν θα είναι νομίζω. Δοκιμάζεις τώρα αυτή και βλέπεις, επίσης εγώ θα πρότεινα να του δοκιμάσεις διάφορα μείγματα κατα καιρούς για να έχει και άλλη ποικιλία ίσως...εάν πάντως δείς μέσα πολλά πολύχρωμα μπισκοτάκια, προσπάθησε την επόμενη φορά να την αποφύγεις!

Λαχανικά ξεκίνα με μπροκολάκι, βάζε καμιά πιπερίτσα, κανένα καροτάκι...στην αρχή λογικά δεν θα τρώει, θα τα βγάζεις το απογευματάκι και θα βάζεις μετά απο 2 μέρες πάλι...επίσης αν δεις να τρώει εξ' αρχής μην δίνεις κάθε μέρα αρχικά γιατί θα του έρθουν απότομα και θα δείς τις κουτσουλιές του να αραιώνουν πολύ!! όταν μετά απο καιρό μάθει και τα τρώει δίνεις άφοβα...φυσικά καλά πλυμένα και στεγνωμένα! εγώ στο παρροτλετάκι μου το έχω μάθει να τρώει απο το μπολάκι του όλες τις λιχουδιές που το έχω τοποθετήσει χαμηλά στο κλουβί ώστε να μην λερώνει τα πάντα έξω απο το κλουβί γιατί παίζει κιόλας...καμιά φορά του δίνω κρεμαστό μόνο κεχρί ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γενικά όπως το βλέπω, παρόμοιους σπόρους έχει με τη τροφή που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Το μόνο που δεν είναι πολύ πολύ καλό είναι τα χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια. Τσέκαρέ τον αν τα τρώει ή αν τα αφήνει. Αν τα τρώει και έχεις διάθεση μπορείς να τα αφαιρείς από την ημερήσια ποσότητα που τρώει  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Γενικά όπως το βλέπω, παρόμοιους σπόρους έχει με τη τροφή που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Το μόνο που δεν είναι πολύ πολύ καλό είναι τα χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια. Τσέκαρέ τον αν τα τρώει ή αν τα αφήνει. Αν τα τρώει και έχεις διάθεση μπορείς να τα αφαιρείς από την ημερήσια ποσότητα που τρώει



Θα εχω το νου μου Κωνσταντινα μου! Σημερα πηγα και του πηρα αυγοτροφη ετοιμη μεχρι να παρει το κολαει και να τρωει. Μετα σκοπευω να του φτιαχνω εγω.
Επελεξα παλι προιον της Versele-Laga



Ειδη πηγε και την τσεκαρε ο μπαγασας!!! Ηταν να μην ξεκινησει!

----------


## blackmailer

να πω την αλήθεια πολύ χρώμα βλέπω μέσα και δεν μου αρέσει...

----------


## Silvia1990

> να πω την αλήθεια πολύ χρώμα βλέπω μέσα και δεν μου αρέσει...


Λέει ότι φρούτα μέσα γι'αυτό ίσως το.χρώμα???? Δεν είναι καλή λες?

----------


## jk21

> Λέει ότι φρούτα μέσα γι'αυτό ίσως το.χρώμα????



φαε λιγο ,να δουμε τι φρουτα βαζουν

----------


## Gardelius

*ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*Αργυρω, νομιζω αξιζει να την δοκιμασεις απο "πολλες  αποψεις" .... δεν θα εδινα αυτες τις "πολυχρωμες" αηδιες ουτε στο μελλοντικο παπαγαλο μου.........

----------


## Silvia1990

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά μην βαρατε. Δεν ηξερα ότι ήταν τόσο κακή!

----------


## Gardelius

> Εντάξει βρε παιδιά μην βαρατε. Δεν ηξερα ότι ήταν τόσο κακή!


Καλησπέρα Αργυρώ,

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα στο τι επιλέγει ο καθένας μας για να δώσει στα πουλάκια του. 

Η εμπειρία ορισμένων μελών είναι αυτή που μας βοηθάει κι εμάς *( και εγώ είμαι σχετικά νέος, όσον αφορά διατροφή, ασθένειες κτλ ) 
*
ώστε να προχωρήσουμε "ένα βήμα παρακάτω" την ποιοτικότερη διαβίωση και βελτίωση των πεπαλαιωμένων διατροφικών συνηθειών που 

επικρατούσαν  πριν την ύπαρξη τέτοιων χώρων, όπως το Φόρουμ. 


Αυτό απλά το διευκρινίζω, διότι ο γραπτός λόγος είναι "ξύλινος" και πολλές φορές μπορεί να "παρεξηγηθεί" το ύφος γραφής.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Καλησπέρα Αργυρώ,
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα στο τι επιλέγει ο καθένας μας για να δώσει στα πουλάκια του. 
> 
> Η εμπειρία ορισμένων μελών είναι αυτή που μας βοηθάει κι εμάς *( και εγώ είμαι σχετικά νέος, όσον αφορά διατροφή, ασθένειες κτλ ) 
> *
> ώστε να προχωρήσουμε "ένα βήμα παρακάτω" την ποιοτικότερη διαβίωση και βελτίωση των πεπαλαιωμένων διατροφικών συνηθειών που 
> 
> επικρατούσαν  πριν την ύπαρξη τέτοιων χώρων, όπως το Φόρουμ. 
> ...


Νομίζω ότι είναι η μέρα σήμερα και είμαι κάπως.

Ζητώ συγνώμη αν παρανοησα τον τόνο από κάποιο ποστ.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε Αργυρω ! κανενα προβλημα 

ισα ισα που εμενα ισως να με παρεξηγουσες και να νομιζες οτι σε ειρωνευομαι ,λεγοντας δοκιμασε να δουμε ....

οχι το εννοω στα σοβαρα .Τις θεσεις μου και τις επιφυκαξεις μου ,για τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες (μπισκοτοτροφες με αυγο ) και τις σκετες εγχρωμες μπισκοτοτροφες ,τις εχω δωσει αναλυτικα εδω 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*(αξιζει να το δεις αναλυτικα ολο το θεμα )

δεν μπορω να αποδειξω τιποτα ,αλλα πολλα μπορει καποιος να διαπιστωσει διαβαζοντας τις οδηγιες της Ε.Ε για το τι μπορει να ειναι τα συστατικα που αναφερουν στη συσταση τους 

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τοσο χαλια ,αλλα εγω δεν τις εμπιστευομαι και εχω λογους . Οσοι τις εμπιστευονται ομως ,εχω σαν προταση το πιο απλο .Να τις δοκιμασουν και αν νοιωθουν οτι ειναι οκ , να δωσουν και στα παιδια τους .Εγω τις αυγοτροφες που φτιαχνω τις δοκιμαζω !!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ανοιξα σημερα την συσκευασμενη τροφη και οντως εχει καποια πρασινα κομματια αραια και που. Μαλλον με βλεπω να την ξεψαχνιζω ανα μεριδες απλα η απορεια μου ειναι αν την πιανω δεν θα την μολυνω καπως??

----------


## Gardelius

> Μαλλον με βλεπω να την ξεψαχνιζω ανα μεριδες απλα η απορεια μου ειναι αν την πιανω δεν θα την μολυνω καπως??


Αν όντως θέλεις να την "καθαρίσεις" μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και γάντια μια χρήσης.  :Happy:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αν όντως θέλεις να την "καθαρίσεις" μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και γάντια μια χρήσης.


Παρά πολύ ωραία ιδέα!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

καλά δεν νομίζω ότι μολύνεται κιόλας η τροφή εάν την πιάσεις με τα χέρια σου...δεν ζουν και σε αεροστεγές περιβάλλον τα πουλιά, έχουν κ αντισώματα!

----------


## xrisam

Αυτα τα πράσινα που λες Αργυρώ είναι μλεσα στην Versele Laga? Ειναι μικρά πέλλετς να και εγω τα εβγαζα αλλα κανα δυο φορες που εβαλα είδα ότι δεν τα τρώνε.

Επισης περνω την Vitacraft με ανθη κάκτου, δυστυχως αυτη αν και δεν εχει πελλετς εχει κατι αλλα κίτρινα ψωμάκια και είναι το μόνο μειονέκτημα. 

Αναγκαστικά τα βγάζω ένα-έναμε πολυ καλά πλυμμενα χέρια εννοείται. Το ντετολ δινει και πέρνει!!! :Happy0187:

----------


## Silvia1990

Δίνετε στάνταρ δοσολογία τροφής??? Και αν ναι τι γίνεται αμα θέλουν κι άλλο? Το πολύ κεχρι μπορεί να τους κάνει κακό??

Ναι Χρύσα μέσα στην Versele-Laga τα έχει.

----------


## Nightrain

Το κεχρί με μέτρο.. Μην το αφήνεις μέσα στο κλουβί. Μόνο ως επιβράβευση όταν αρχίσεις την εξημέρωση, να σε μάθει.

Για τη τροφή επίσης, μη το γεμίζεις. Έτσι ώστε να τα τρώει όλα και όχι επιλεκτικά.

Έχε υπόψην σου και τη Manitoba για τροφή. Προσωπικά την αντικατέστησα με αυτή της Versele-Laga.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα του βάζεις 2 κουτιαλιές της σούπας. Ένα κοκατίλ πρέπει να τρώει περίπου 16 γραμμάρια τροφής την ημέρα και από εκεί και πέρα συμπληρώνεις με λαχανικά κλπ. Εμένα να φανταστείς και στις 2 κουταλιές είναι υπέρ-καλυμμένος και αφήνει και σποράκια που και που.  

Και το κεχρί όπως είπε και ο Νίκος όχι μέσα στο κλουβί μόνιμα, πρέπει να είναι κάτι που του δίνεις μόνο εσύ και είναι η επιβράβευση του!

----------


## Silvia1990

Το κεχρι δεν του το αφήνω μέσα απλά σε κάθε ευκαιρία που μου δίνει τον ταιζω με το χέρι αρκετές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα. 

Δεν μου τρώει λαχανικά ακόμα και φοβάμαι μην πεινάει. 
Μου κάθεται στον πάτο τώρα όμως.
Όχι κουρνιασμενος απλά κοιτάει έξω πάνω στο γραφείο που τον εχω και μου πιάνει και κουβέντα. Είναι κακό???

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει αυτό δεν πειράζει απαραίτητα. Και εγώ μέχρι να με μάθει του έδινα κεχρί σε κάθε ευκαιρία, το είχα δίπλα στο γραφείο για πιο γρήγορα!  :Happy:  

Μήπως έχει τρομάξει με τη βροχή; (Βλέπω Αθήνα μένεις, οπότε λογικά βρέχει τώρα...σε εμένα ρίχνει καρέκλες πάντως).

----------


## Silvia1990

> Εντάξει αυτό δεν πειράζει απαραίτητα. Και εγώ μέχρι να με μάθει του έδινα κεχρί σε κάθε ευκαιρία, το είχα δίπλα στο γραφείο για πιο γρήγορα!  
> 
> Μήπως έχει τρομάξει με τη βροχή; (Βλέπω Αθήνα μένεις, οπότε λογικά βρέχει τώρα...σε εμένα ρίχνει καρέκλες πάντως).


Τώρα άρχισε να σου οω την αλήθεια. Αυτός όταν φοβάται γίνεται ίσιος σαν ξύλο και το λοφιο σχεδόν μπροστά. Ήταν κανονικός χαλαρός και σαν κάτι να περίμενε. Τώρα ανέβηκε πάλι πάνω αλλά μόνο επειδή ελεξα τις κουτσουλιτσες του και κούνησα το συρτάρι από κάτω του.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι, για να μην μπερδεύουμε όμως τα θέματα, μιας και εδώ μιλάμε για τη διατροφή του αν θέλεις μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε στο άλλο θέμα που έχεις για τον μικρό  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

Λοιπον ο πτηνιατρος μου εδωσε μια καινουργια τροφη και μια πολυβιταμινουλα.

Η τροφη ειναι η εξης 

Και η βιταμινη ειναι αυτη  και η οδηγιες ειναι 5 σταγονες στην ποτιστρα που ειδε.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Λοιπον ο πτηνιατρος μου εδωσε μια καινουργια τροφη και μια πολυβιταμινουλα.
> 
> Η τροφη ειναι η εξης 
> 
> Και η βιταμινη ειναι αυτη  και η οδηγιες ειναι 5 σταγονες στην ποτιστρα που ειδε.



Ξεχασα το εξτρα μιγμα...
Μου ειπε οτι χρειαζεται πολους σπορους και οτι η προηγουμενη ηταν πολυ φτωχη. Μου ειπε να πεταξω την αυγοτροφη γιατι ειναι δηλητιριο. Χαρακτηριστικα ειπε οτι αν την τρωει, τον τρωει.

----------


## jk21

να ρωτησεις λοιπον το γιατρο ,αν ξερει απο τι υλικα γινεται αυτη η τροφη που δεν μιλησε θετικα 




και απο τι υλικα ειναι φτιαγμενα τα μπισκοτακια που θα βρεις μεσα σε αυτη που σου δωσε


http://www.beaphar.gr/proionta/pthna...d/18_30_P3253#

<<  Η XtraVital συνδυάζει φρούτα, μεγάλη ποικιλία επιλεγμένων σπόρων και συμπλήρωμα αυγών  >> 








Φρουτα λεει και η μια ,φρουτα και η αλλη  ....

----------


## jk21

επισης περιμενω και κρατω επιφυλαξη ,οτι το μιγμα σπορων λειβαδισιων που σου δωσε 






θα φαγωθει απο παπαγαλους 


Ποσα σου πηρε για αυτα;

----------


## Silvia1990

> επισης περιμενω και κρατω επιφυλαξη ,οτι το μιγμα σπορων λειβαδισιων που σου δωσε 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> θα φαγωθει απο παπαγαλους 
> 
> ...


Ο παπαγαλος μου ηδη τα δοκιμασε ολα να σου πω την αληθεια. Μαζι με την βιταμινη γυρω στα 34 ευρω.
Πηγα σε πτηνιατρο μεσα απο την λιστα Δημητρη ακριβως γιατι νομιζα οτι θα ηταν πιο σιγουρα τα πραγματα. Αμα ειναι να φοβαμαι και τα σιγουρα τοτε δεν μπορω να εμπιστευτω τιποτα και κανεναν.  :Ashamed0005:  ::

----------


## jk21

Αργυρω η λιστα δεν ειναι επιλεγμενη απο τη διαχειριση ,αλλα ειναι το συνολο ονοματων γιατρων που εχουν επισκεφτει στο παρελθον μελη και ξερουμε οτι δεχονται να ασχοληθουν με πτηνα και καποιοι πρεπει να εχουν σχετικη πειρα .Απο ολους αυτους πχ για αττικη ,μερικα ονοματα ακουγονται περισσοτερο ,αλλα η διαχειριση δεν μπορει να παρει την ευθυνη περιορισμου των προτασεων της σε αυτους ,γιατι για ολους ακουγονται απο μελη καλα και κακα πραγματα ,τα οποια δεν μπορει να πιστοποιησει ,παρα μονο αν καποιο μελος της εχει καποια στιγμη αμεση επαφη με τον πτηνιατρο για προσωπικο του θεμα 


για αυτο παραθετουμε ολα τα ονοματα 


την δικια μου γνωμη για τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,φρουτομπισκοτοτροφες κλπ την ξερεις και δεν ερχεται σε αντιθεση με την δικια του ,απλα αναρωτηθηκα αφου εχει αυτη τη γνωμη ,γιατι δεν σου συστησε μια τροφη χωρις ιχνος μπισκοτοφρουτου ή αυγοτομπισκοτου 

ευχομαι να προσεξε το πουλακι (μαλλον το πηγες για προληπτικο ελεγχο ) και να φανει χρησιμο αν ο μη γενοιτο χρειαστει .Τοτε θα φανει η αξια του

----------


## xrisam

Aργυρώ η Extra Vital έχει μέσα κρέας!!!! Ναι κρεάς, δυστυχως!!!

Είχα ανοιξει θέμα πριν κάμποσο καιρο. Την ειχα αγορασει θεωρόντας ότι είναι πολύ καλή λόγο του ότι είναι ακριβή, όταν την άνοιξα και μυριζει σαν σκυλοτροφή είδα στα συστατικά οτι έχει κρεας και υποπροιόντα κρέατος!!! 

Και οπως είχε πει και ο Δημήτρης τότε Kinder εκπληξη!!!  

Ο Ξερξής ουτε που πλησιαζε την ταιστρα, φυσικά την επομενη ημερα την πέταξα!

----------


## jk21

*Κρέας στη σύσταση τροφής Κοκατίλ!!!!*

----------


## Silvia1990

Όπως μου είπε ο πτηνιατρος είναι πολύ αδύνατος και κακοζωισμενος. Σε ένα μήνα μου είπε να.τον ξαναπάω.
Το να μην του δώσω αυτή που μου σύστησε δεν είναι κακό? Τι θα γίνει αν συνεχίσει να μου είναι πεινασμένος??
Καλώς η κακώς δεν είμαι πτηνιατρος οπότε πως μπορώ να κάνω του κεφαλιού μου?

----------


## jk21

Να του δωσεις οτι σου ειπε 

Να του δινεις επιπλεον πραγματικη αυγοτροφη ,που θα βρεις εδω αρκετες συνταγες  και αν τα αποδεχεται ,οσο μπορεις πιο συχνα χορταρικα και λαχανικα ,οπως μπροκολο ,πιπερια ,ραδικι κλπ

----------


## Silvia1990

> Να του δωσεις οτι σου ειπε 
> 
> Να του δινεις επιπλεον πραγματικη αυγοτροφη ,που θα βρεις εδω αρκετες συνταγες  και αν τα αποδεχεται ,οσο μπορεις πιο συχνα χορταρικα και λαχανικα ,οπως μπροκολο ,πιπερια ,ραδικι κλπ


Ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ Δημήτρη ήδη εχω πάρει λινελαιο αλλά λέει κρύα χρήση στο πισω μέρος της συσκευασίας. Είναι της μάρκας Sabo και το προμηθευτικα από μαγαζί με βιολογικα προϊόντα και βότανα.

----------


## xrisam

Αργυρώ την τρώει την τροφή ο κούκλος σου?

Και εμένα κάτι παρομοιο με τον δικό σου ήταν πετσι και κόκκαλο! Αλλα οπτικά πολύ χειρότερα από τον Τάκη σου.

 Πηρέ βάρος μέσα σε λίγους μήνες ενω το φτερωμα περίπου εναν χρόνο.
Ευχόμαι συντομα να πάρει τα πάνω του.  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρώ την τρώει την τροφή ο κούκλος σου?
> 
> Και εμένα κάτι παρομοιο με τον δικό σου ήταν πετσι και κόκκαλο! Αλλα οπτικά πολύ χειρότερα από τον Τάκη σου.
> 
>  Πηρέ βάρος μέσα σε λίγους μήνες ενω το φτερωμα περίπου εναν χρόνο.
> Ευχόμαι συντομα να πάρει τα πάνω του.


Ναι!! Και μεσα σε μια μερα κατεβασε και ποσοτητα, δηλαδη φαινεται στην ταιστρα! Πολλα σπορακια ομως ειτε τα πεταει η του πεφτουν. Πινει και το νερο του. Εχει ενα καλο ο κουκλος. Εχει περιεργεια! Η περιεργεια του νικαει τον φοβο του στο 80%.

----------


## xrisam

Πιθανότατα να πετάει όσα δεν θελει όταν ψάχνει αυτά που του  αρέσουν, και εμένα το κάνουνε.

Τις γκουμουτσες καφε χρώματος τις τρώει?

----------


## Silvia1990

Μετά όμως πάει στον πάτο και τρώει τους σπόρους. Είναι κακό αυτό? Νομίζω ότι δεν τις προτιμάει αυτές τις κουμουτσες!!
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα η καινούργια τροφή να τον πυρωσε??? Μου κάνει κάτι περίεργα.

----------


## xrisam

Τους αρέσει να κάνουνε τις "κότες" πότε πότε, πάνε και ψαχουλέουνε στις γωνίες τα πεσμένα σποράκια. Πρόσεχε να μην τρώει σποράκια σε σημεία που κουτσουλάει.

Εγω τους βάζω ένα σεντονάκι πάνω στον καναπε και τα βγάζω εξω απο το κλουβί, τους σκορπίζω σποράκια και είναι το καλύτέρο τους. Ψάχνουνε τα σπορπια σποράκια και πολυ το χαίρονται!!

Τωρα για το πύρωμα που λές δεν γνωριζω ....μήπως οι βιταμίνες?

Τι ακριβώς κάνει? Τρίβεται στην πατίθρα ή μήπως πάνω σου?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Τους αρέσει να κάνουνε τις "κότες" πότε πότε, πάνε και ψαχουλέουνε στις γωνίες τα πεσμένα σποράκια. Πρόσεχε να μην τρώει σποράκια σε σημεία που κουτσουλάει.
> 
> Εγω τους βάζω ένα σεντονάκι πάνω στον καναπε και τα βγάζω εξω απο το κλουβί, τους σκορπίζω σποράκια και είναι το καλύτέρο τους. Ψάχνουνε τα σπορπια σποράκια και πολυ το χαίρονται!!
> 
> Τωρα για το πύρωμα που λές δεν γνωριζω ....μήπως οι βιταμίνες?
> 
> Τι ακριβώς κάνει? Τρίβεται στην πατίθρα ή μήπως πάνω σου?


Στην πατηθρα και χτες έκατσε στην μέση του κλουβιου και πεταρισε τα φτερά του πολύ γρήγορα!!! Χωρίς να φοβάται όμως. Επίσης μου τρώει όλη την ώρα! Και ότι του πέφτει κάτω μετά πάει και το τσιμπάει σαν κότα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που είναι 2-2,5 χρονών νομίζω είναι πιθανό να έχει.....ορμές!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Από τη στιγμή που είναι 2-2,5 χρονών νομίζω είναι πιθανό να έχει.....ορμές!


Δεν το είχε κάνει πιο πριν. Μόλις τον πείραξε ο γιατρός.... Ασε! Μπορεί να είναι και οι βιταμίνες/τροφή? Ασε που είναι πιο περίεργος πιο κινητικός. Υπερκινητικός θα έλεγα που με κάνει και σκέφτομαι να του βάλω και αλλά παιχνίδια! Του έβαλα σουπιοκόκκαλο και του πήρε μόνο κάτι ώρες να το συνηθίσει. Όλη την ώρα μου τρώει όμως. Είναι φυσιολογικό???

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν είμαι και σίγουρη αλλά νομίζω υπάρχουν κάποια σημεία στο σώμα που δεν πρέπει να τα ακουμπάμε (πχ. την πλάτη) και να το χαιδεύουμε γιατί μπορεί να πυρώσει (κάπου το έχω διαβάσει, μην το πάρεις ως γεγονός μέχρι να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιο άλλο μέλος). 

Πιστεύω ότι απλά τώρα ξεθάρρεψε και γιαυτό κινείται περισσότερο. Κανονικά θέλει αρκετά παιχνιδάκια για να μην βαριέται. Μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις και μόνη σου και να μην μπεις σε πολλά έξοδα! 

Αν όντως δεν έτρωγε καλά και ήταν αδύνατος επειδή δεν είχε τροφή στο περιβάλλον που ήταν πριν, τώρα τρώει περισσότερο για να επανέλθει. Βάζε του κάθε μέρα μετρημένες 2 κουταλιές της σούπας. Αν του φτάνει, τρώει φυσιολογικά, αν θέλει και συμπλήρωμα μέσα στη μέρα τότε τρώει λίγο παραπάνω. Αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι από τη στιγμή που είναι "πεινασμένος".

----------


## Silvia1990

> Δεν είμαι και σίγουρη αλλά νομίζω υπάρχουν κάποια σημεία στο σώμα που δεν πρέπει να τα ακουμπάμε (πχ. την πλάτη) και να το χαιδεύουμε γιατί μπορεί να πυρώσει (κάπου το έχω διαβάσει, μην το πάρεις ως γεγονός μέχρι να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιο άλλο μέλος). 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι απλά τώρα ξεθάρρεψε και γιαυτό κινείται περισσότερο. Κανονικά θέλει αρκετά παιχνιδάκια για να μην βαριέται. Μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις και μόνη σου και να μην μπεις σε πολλά έξοδα! 
> 
> Αν όντως δεν έτρωγε καλά και ήταν αδύνατος επειδή δεν είχε τροφή στο περιβάλλον που ήταν πριν, τώρα τρώει περισσότερο για να επανέλθει. Βάζε του κάθε μέρα μετρημένες 2 κουταλιές της σούπας. Αν του φτάνει, τρώει φυσιολογικά, αν θέλει και συμπλήρωμα μέσα στη μέρα τότε τρώει λίγο παραπάνω. Αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι από τη στιγμή που είναι "πεινασμένος".


Ρώτησα τον γιατρό για την ποσότητα του φαγητού και μου είπε στην αρχή έχε του όση θέλει. Για τα παιχνίδια δεν με πειράζει να του πάρω κι αλλά!!! Μάλιστα να σου πω την αλήθεια συγκρατιομουν χεχε!

Εικαζω ότι ο γιατρός τον πείραξε από κάτω και πυρωσε ή η τούρμπο τροφή τον ξύπνησε!! 

Φαντάσου ότι τώρα πηδάει από πατηθρα σε πατηθρα κανει σπαγγατο στον αερα, το ένα πόδι στο κάγκελο το άλλο στην πατηθρα, και παίρνει ένα σπόρο στο στόμα και τον τρώει ώντας πάνω σε άλλη πατηθρα. Έρχεται στην άκρη του κλουβιου και τσεκαρει τι έχει το τραπέζι πάνω. Περιέργεια στο φουλ!!

Επίσης κάτι άλλο!! Σκύβει μπροστά και ανοίγει τα φτερά του όσο περισσότερο μπορεί. Λες και τώρα κατάλαβε ότι έχει φτερά.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχα, γενικά τα κοκατιλάκια είναι υπερκινητικά και θέλουν πράγματα για να απασχολούνται! Αυτό με τα φτερά το κάνει για να τεντωθεί. Και εμένα το κάνει, και μάλιστα όταν τον έχω έξω από το κλουβί καμιά φορά με ακουμπάνε τα φτερά του και έχει πλάκα  ::

----------


## Silvia1990

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα την λατρευει την τροφη!!! Το πρωι του εβαλα συμπληρωμα και με ακολουθουσε. Ασε τι εγινε οταν ακουσε το σακουλακι!!! Οταν του την εβαλα, μολις ειχα καθαρισει τον πατο, πηγε και εφαγε παλι! Σημερα σφυριζαμε χαμηλα και τα φτερα μας εκαναν καρδια/ εννονονταν σαν Χ στο τελος. Ασε που οταν ασχολουμουν με τα μωρα με φωναζε με μια χαμηλουλα φωνη :Ρ ο ζηλιαρουκος μου!!! <3

----------


## Silvia1990

Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι έχει τρελή περιέργεια για τα πιάτα!! Έτρωγα σήμερα και κατέβηκε από την πατηθρα να τσεκαρει τι ήταν αυτό!! Παρεπιπτόντως ήταν μοσχάρι με άσπρο ρύζι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blackmailer

εάν το ρυζάκι ήταν ανάλατο θα μπορούσες να του δώσεις να δοκιμάσει...εμένα το παρροτλετάκι μου το τσακίζει!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> εάν το ρυζάκι ήταν ανάλατο θα μπορούσες να του δώσεις να δοκιμάσει...εμένα το παρροτλετάκι μου το τσακίζει!!


Δεν ήταν μωρέ και λέω αμα το ηξερα θα του έβαζα!! Αλλά φοβάται καινούργια σκεύη και τέτοια. Που να του βάλω?

----------


## xrisam

Δωσε λίγο με το χερι σου αν θελεις.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Δωσε λίγο με το χερι σου αν θελεις.


Πέρα από κεχρι δεν παίρνει τίποτα από το χέρι μου. Ούτε καν σπόρους που όταν τους σπάει πέφτουν έξω, τρομερή πλάκα να ακούς κρακ!!! και να ακούς τον σπόρο να κάνει γκελ στο τραπέζι. Απερίγραπτο!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορείς να το βάλεις σε αντίστοιχο μπολ που έχει και για τους σπόρους τους.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μπορείς να το βάλεις σε αντίστοιχο μπολ που έχει και για τους σπόρους τους.


Μου αρέσει και αυτή η ιδέα!!! Λευκό ρυζακι λέτε ε?

----------


## blackmailer

ναι...ή ακόμα καλύτερα αν έχεις ανάμεικτο με άγριο ρύζι (αυτό το μαύρο το μακρύκοκο)

----------


## mparoyfas

αυτο το αγριο Νεκτάριε ειναι πολυ νοστιμο το τσακιζω και εγω  στα τζουτζουκάκια οπως τα λεει η κορη μου σιγουρα θα αρέσει!

----------


## blackmailer

μα είναι πεντανόστημο!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Επιστρέφω με μια απορία ακόμα μια φορά. Ο Τάκης μου λατρεύει την τροφή του και σιγά σιγά τρώει σταθερή ποσότητα στην καινούργια ταιστρα. Αλλά πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά.... Μου αφήνει όλους τους μεγάλους σπόρους,  ηλιόσπορους κλπ και προτιμάει το απλό κεχρί. Γιατί αυτο? Θα υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με την υγεία του? Βλέπω αρκετά καρφάκια σε λαιμό και κεφάλι. Αν προσθέσω αυγοτροφη λέτε να έχουμε θέμα λίπους?

----------


## blackmailer

αφού δεν τρώει τα διάφορα είδη ηλιόσπορων τότε δεν θα έχει σίγουρα θέμα λίπους αφού αυτοί είναι οι λιπαροί σπόροι που συνήθως έχουν τα μείγματα για κόκατιλ, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα σποράκια (κεχρί και μιλετ) είναι αμυλούχοι. ειδικά τώρα σε περίοδο περόρροιας η αυγοτροφή όχι απλά δεν κάνει κακό αλλά βοηθάει το πουλάκι σου σε μια δύσκολη περίοδο για το σώμα του..

----------


## Silvia1990

> αφού δεν τρώει τα διάφορα είδη ηλιόσπορων τότε δεν θα έχει σίγουρα θέμα λίπους αφού αυτοί είναι οι λιπαροί σπόροι που συνήθως έχουν τα μείγματα για κόκατιλ, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα σποράκια (κεχρί και μιλετ) είναι αμυλούχοι. ειδικά τώρα σε περίοδο περόρροιας η αυγοτροφή όχι απλά δεν κάνει κακό αλλά βοηθάει το πουλάκι σου σε μια δύσκολη περίοδο για το σώμα του..


Αυτό ήθελα να αναφέρω μαλιστα. Με το που σταματάει η βιταμίνη στο νερό σε κάνα δυο μέρες πάλι φτερά στον πάτο.  Γιατί αυτο? Μήπως δεν τελείωσε η πτερορροια?

----------


## blackmailer

ε ναι...η πτερόρροια δεν περνάει αμέσως!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> ε ναι...η πτερόρροια δεν περνάει αμέσως!!!


Ευχαριστώ τότε θα ενισχύσω την πρωτεΐνη του με αυγοτροφή και βιταμίνη στο νερό. Κελαηδάει ευτυχώς.

----------


## Silvia1990

Φάγαμε μπρόκολο πριν λίγο!! 
Μάλλον του αρέσει να είναι κρεμασμένα σαν παιχνίδια! Δεν έφαγε τρελή ποσότητα αλλά δεν ξένισε τα μούτρα του! Έτρωγε για πέντε λεπτά!  Πόσο αφήνω τα λαχανικά στο κλουβί?

----------


## blackmailer

μπροκολάκι...πολύ καλό !! εγώ τώρα το χειμώνα τα αφήνω απο το πρωί ως το απόγευμα πριν βραδιάσει άφοβα!!! το καλοκαίρι να έχεις το νού σου πιο πολύ που κάνει ζέστη!

----------


## Silvia1990

> μπροκολάκι...πολύ καλό !! εγώ τώρα το χειμώνα τα αφήνω απο το πρωί ως το απόγευμα πριν βραδιάσει άφοβα!!! το καλοκαίρι να έχεις το νού σου πιο πολύ που κάνει ζέστη!


Βιάστηκα να γράψω ότι δεν έφαγε πολύ χα χάχα. Τσάκισε όλα τα τσαμπια. Να φανταστείς το κάτω ράμφος είχε γίνει πράσινο. Επειδή έπρεπε να φύγω ανησυχούσα μήπως χαλάσει για την 1 ώρα που θα λείψω. Σήμερα θα πάω για τις ζευγαρωστρες. 
Τα κακά του θα έχουν περίεργο χρώμα ώστε να μην θορυβηθω?

----------


## Silvia1990

Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα! 
Μπρόκολο-Τακης σημειώσατε 2!

----------


## blackmailer

επειδή δεν έχει ξαναφάει ίσως πρασινίσουν λίγο οι κουτσουλιές του αλλά δεν είναι και απαραίτητο!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Κάτι εντελώς άσχετο με το μπρόκολο αλλα έχω δει από την Vitacraft κάτι σακουλάκια με καρβουνο. Λειτουργούν όπως ο ενεργός άνθρακας?

----------


## xrisam

Εχω τετοιο σακουλάκι που λες το πηρα για προληπτικους λογους αχρειαστο να είναι!! Αλλά αν σου πω οτι τοσο καιρο δεν ξέρω πως το χρησιμοποιουνε :: ....ας μας φωτίσει κάποιος λοιπόν.

----------


## Silvia1990

Χμμμ ο κούκλος ακόμα ρίχνει φτερακια, αρκετά θα έλεγα και με ψιλό ανησυχεί το ότι ρίχνει μεγάλα κιόλας. 

Είναι φυσιολογικό να ρίχνει τόσο μεγάλα? Βιταμίνη στο νεράκι έχει μα μου φαίνεται ότι δεν την τιμάει ιδιαίτερα. Κελαιδαει και παίζει όπως συνήθως.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα πουλάκια κατά την πτερόροια αλλάζουν σχεδόν όλο το φτέρωμά τους. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αλλάζουν από τα μικρά μικρά φτερά που βρίσκονται στο πρόσωπο και το λαιμό, τα λίγο πιο μεγάλα που είναι στο υπόλοιπο σώμα, και τα μεγάλα φτερά που είναι τα φτερά πτήσης και τα φτερά της ουράς. Οπότε, θα δεις να βγάζει από μικρά φτεράκια, μέχρι τα μεγάλα που έχεις και σε φωτογραφία. 

Επίσης, είναι μια διαδικασία που κρατά καιρό (αναλόγως το κάθε πουλάκι μπορεί να φτάσει και στους 2 μήνες πριν ολοκληρωθεί) και γίνεται σταδιακά, καθώς κανένα πουλάκι δεν μένει χωρίς φτέρωμα σε μια φυσιολογική πτερόροια. Θα ρίξει πρώτα κάποια φτερά τα οποία και θα αντικαταστήσει και μετά θα ρίξει τα επόμενα και πάει λέγοντας μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί! Κάποια στιγμή δηλαδή συνυπάρχουν πάνω στο πουλάκι τόσο τα παλιά, όσο και τα καινούργια φτερά. 

Στα κοκατίλ συγκεκριμένα ένα καινούργιο φτερό για να βγει μπορεί να χρειαστεί περίπου 1 εβδομάδα, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω. Όλα αυτά φυσικά δεν τα λέω από μόνη μου αλλά από διάφορα άρθρα και του forum αλλά και γενικότερα από το ίντερνετ. 

Με λίγα λόγια μην ανησυχείς, από τη στιγμή που είναι φυσιολογικός, τρώει και παίζει κανονικά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα!

----------


## xrisam

Aργυρω είναι φυσιολογικο να πέσουν και τα μεγάλα φτερά, στη θέση του φτερού που ανέβασες μεγαλώνει ήδη το φτερό που θα το αντικαταστήσει.

----------


## Silvia1990

Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι βουλωμενα ρουθούνια και πτερορροια πάνε μαζί.... Τώρα πιο προκαλεί πιο δεν ξέρω αν και ο κούκλος έχει αρκετά καρφάκια σε μάγουλα, λαιμό και σώμα. Αλλά τώρα πια καταφέρνει και καθαρίζει τα ρουθούνια του μόνος του.

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν νομίζω ότι το ένα έχει σχέση με το άλλο...απλά τυχαίνει

----------


## Silvia1990

Υπέθεσα ότι έχει σχέση. Τώρα 100% σίγουρη δεν είμαι.

----------


## Silvia1990

Χμμμμ τις τελευταίες μέρες παρατηρώ ότι η βιταμίνες που έχω για τον Τάκη επηρεάζουν άσχημα τα κακά του. Σήμερα κάνει σφιχτες κουτσουλιές και δεν έχει τίποτα στο νερό του. Όταν έχει αφέψημα η σκέτο νερό τα κακά του είναι φυσιολογικά. 
Λέτε να τον πειράζουν αυτές? 
Χρησιμοποιώ της beaphar multi vit +A και βάζω 5 σταγόνες στην 100ml ποτίστρα. Αν υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη θα ήθελα να την αντικαταστησω.

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις ; οτι δεν εχει φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιες οταν λαμβανει τις βιταμινες; 

ημερομηνια ληξης εχουν ; μενουν μονο μια μερα στο νερο;

----------


## Silvia1990

> τι εννοεις ; οτι δεν εχει φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιες οταν λαμβανει τις βιταμινες; 
> 
> ημερομηνια ληξης εχουν ; μενουν μονο μια μερα στο νερο;


Αυτό ακριβώς. Όταν το νερό έχει βιταμίνες οι κουτσουλιές του ειναι περίεργες, πιο υγρές, παρόλο που γίνεται αλλαγη κάθε μέρα και το μπουκάλι τοποθετημένο στο ψυγειο. Η ημερομηνία λήξης είναι 28/11/2018.

----------


## xrisam

Ποσο καιρό του βάζεις βιταμίνες, τις βάζεις συνεχόμενα κάθε μέρα?

----------


## Silvia1990

Τις βάζω οπότε τον βλέπω και μου ρίχνει φτερά. Αλλιώς 3 φορές την εβδομάδα βάζω κάποιο αφέψημα και όλες τις άλλες μέρες σκέτο νερό.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γειά σου Αργυρώ , 
διαβάζω το θέμα σου αλλά δεν μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω με κάτι μιας και δεν είχα πάρει ακόμα την Μόκκα να μπώ στα βαθιά των κοκατίλ !!! :: 
Λοιπόν ,ξεκινάω...
Αρχικά για το θέμα τροφής-αυγοτροφής !!
Ώς κύριο μείγμα της Μόκκα χρησιμοποιώ το εξής μείγμα το οποίο έχει μέσα χίλια δυό σπόρια και τα τρώει όλα ... αλλά ελάχιστα τους ηλιόσπορους μιας και δεν της πολύ είναι χρήσιμοι τώρα ...!!!!!
Έχει μέσα κάτι πολύ μικρά και λίγα έως και ελάχιστα μπισκοτάκια τα οποία λέει πως είναι πολτοποιημένα φρούτα ... δεν ασχολούμε μιας και όποτε υπάρχουν και συναντώ ή τα αφαιρώ ή απλά τα αφήνω μιας και η μικρή αφήνει πάντα αυτά και ηλιόσπορους(τους ηλιόσπορους τους κρατάω για να τους φυτέψω !!!!  :Character0005: )



στο θέμα τώρα για το κεχρί, εγώ της το έβαζα την πρώτη εβδομάδα κρεμαστό για να τρώει να ασχολείται αλλά πλέον της το δίνω εγώ ή κλαδάκι κλαδάκι ή την ταλαιπωρώ για να με μάθει δίνοντας της σταφυλάκι σταφυλάκι !! Έχω δώσει και σποράκι και το πήρε ....  ::  
Χαίρομαι για το μπρόκολο κάνει καλό ... κοίτα εδώ και σιγά σιγά βελτίωνε το μενού του ... χωρίς άγχος και βιασύνη !!
Να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα δοκιμάσει ... αν όμως δεν το ξανα προτιμήσει απλά δεν του άρεσε !!! :   http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ι-τι-όχι
Για το θέμα της αυγοτροφής ... ή κάνει τη συνταγή που σου παρέθεσαν τα παιδιά με τις προτιμήσεις του Τάκη ή απλά δοκίμασε να του δώσεις αυγό βραστό σφιχτό το 1/4 του αυγού!!!
Το ότι κάθετε στον πάτο και ανεβαίνει μετά αν τραβήξεις το συρταράκι ... οκ και η δική μου το κάνει και ανεβαίνει όταν το επιλέξει εκείνη !!!
off topic : Στο θέμα το ότι δεν τρώει από το χέρι σου ... μάθε του να τρώει το κεχρί κομματάκι κομματάκι όπως τρώει η δική μου εδώ και θα μάθει γενικά ...!!! Εμένα έφαγε αυγό από το χέρι μου σήμερα!!!





στο θέμα τώρα για τις ορμές ... δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω , έχω θηλυκό και είναι μαζεμένη κοπέλα , αν και φοβάμαι πως όταν έρθει η ώρα επειδή είναι 2,5 χρονών και δεν έχει ζευγαρώσει ποτέ ... θα έχω τρεχάματα και κρύα ντούζ να της κάνω!!!! :Icon Rolleyes: 
Ελπίζω με τις κουτσουλιές να μην υπάρχει κάτι και όλα να πάνε καλά !!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ψάχνοντας για κόκαλο σούπας βρήκα αυτό....
Μα μου φαίνεται οτι είναι σαν γυψος!!!! Εσείς τι γνώμη έχετε????

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει κάποια ροζ απαλή σκόνη ?
Αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό έδινα στα budgie μου και έλεγε πως αυτή η σκόνη είναι κάτι σαν ασβέστιο, μπορεί να λέω ανοησίες κιόλας δεν θυμάμαι καλά! 
Αν ξεκινήσει να το τρώει θα δεις ότι το ροζ χρώμα θα χαθεί ... είναι ως επικάλυψη του κοκαλου και με ένα τρίψιμο φεύγει! 
Μάλλον επειδή έχει αυτό το χρώμα εννοείς πως είναι σαν γύψος ...!!
Το κουτί τι γράφει επάνω ? Εμένα πάντως με είχε καλύψει στις ανάγκες των παπαγάλων!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει κάποια ροζ απαλή σκόνη ?
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό έδινα στα budgie μου και έλεγε πως αυτή η σκόνη είναι κάτι σαν ασβέστιο, μπορεί να λέω ανοησίες κιόλας δεν θυμάμαι καλά! 
> Αν ξεκινήσει να το τρώει θα δεις ότι το ροζ χρώμα θα χαθεί ... είναι ως επικάλυψη του κοκαλου και με ένα τρίψιμο φεύγει! 
> Μάλλον επειδή έχει αυτό το χρώμα εννοείς πως είναι σαν γύψος ...!!
> Το κουτί τι γράφει επάνω ? Εμένα πάντως με είχε καλύψει στις ανάγκες των παπαγάλων!


Ναι Μάριε είναι ροζ και σαν σκόνη και τρίβετε εύκολα και μου έδωσε αυτή την εντύπωση.

----------


## Silvia1990

Σκέφτομαι να του αλλάξω την τροφή του Τάκη μου διότι μου φαίνεται ότι αυτή που του έχω τώρα έχει μέσα ρουπσεν και ίσως ευθύνεται για το γεγονός ότι ο Τάκης κελαηδάει πολύ πιο αραιά.
Δεν μπορώ όμως να αναγνωρίσω τον σπόρο καλά.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ποιά τροφή χρησιμοποιείς ?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ποιά τροφή χρησιμοποιείς ?


Την Xtra-Vital της bephar μετά από προτροπή του πτηνιατρου γιατί ήταν πολύ αδύνατος και όντως στην αρχή είχε πέσει με τα μούτρα σε αυτή μα τελευταία δεν την προτιμάει. Δεν είναι ότι του έχει κοπεί η όρεξη διότι κεχρί τρώει ανελέητα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προσωπικά δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι όπως τη βλέπω στη φωτογραφία....Εγώ δίνω την Big Parakeets Prestige, αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αντίστοιχες που έχουν αποκλειστικά σπόρους μέσα!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Προσωπικά δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι όπως τη βλέπω στη φωτογραφία....Εγώ δίνω την Big Parakeets Prestige, αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αντίστοιχες που έχουν αποκλειστικά σπόρους μέσα!


Από που την παίρνεις Κωνσταντίνα μου(στειλε μου σε πμ) επειδή δεν την έχω βρει σε πολύ γνωστό πετ σοπ στον Πειραιά διότι μου είπε ότι είναι ίδια με την χύμα του αλλά την φοβάμαι. Έχω βρει την premium η οποία έχει μπισκότα μέσα και λόγο δουλειάς δεν θα έχω τον χρόνο να την ξεχωρίζω.

----------


## Silvia1990

Σίγουρα θα αλλάξω την τροφουλα του μιας και την βρήκα διαθέσιμη. Μόνο σε τι αναλογία να αναμιγνύεται με την παλιά για να γίνει ομαλή η μετάβαση?

----------


## Silvia1990

Πήρα την τροφουλα αλλά υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω πιο ομαλή την μεταφορά στην αλλαγή? Επίσης από θέμα συστατικών δεν είναι πιο φτωχή σε λίπος η πρωτεΐνη?

----------


## Silvia1990

Mix παλιάς και καινούργιας τροφής με την παλιά να είναι 3/4 και 1/4 η καινούργια. Έχει μέσα και φιστίκια!!!!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

75% η καινούργια τροφή και το κελαιδισμα έχει αυξηθεί. Νομίζω πως ήταν η τροφή!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα !!
Τα φιστίκια τα τρώει , τον έχεις παρατηρήσει? 
Μπορείς να μου δείξεις την συσκευασία της προηγούμενης που του έδινες και δεν κελαηδούσε?

----------


## Silvia1990

Αυτή είναι η τροφή. Το φιστίκι το βρίσκω στον πάτο αλλά σπασμένο που μάλλον σημαίνει ότι προσπάθησε να το φαΐ και είτε του έπεσε ή το έριξε.

----------


## blackmailer

τα φυστίκια μόλις μάθει να τα πιάνει με το πόδι του θα είναι μια υπέροχη ασχολία... πόσο την βρίσκεις την συγκεκριμένη τροφή; και ποια είναι; δώσε φώτο τη συσκευασία της όταν μπορέσεις!

----------


## Silvia1990

> τα φυστίκια μόλις μάθει να τα πιάνει με το πόδι του θα είναι μια υπέροχη ασχολία... πόσο την βρίσκεις την συγκεκριμένη τροφή; και ποια είναι; δώσε φώτο τη συσκευασία της όταν μπορέσεις!


Η προηγούμενη φώτο είναι από την τροφή που δεν του άρεσε και προκαλούσε πρόβλημα. Θα βγάλω την καινούργια φώτο.

----------


## xrisam

Αργυρώ η Εξτρα βιταλ έχει κρέας μέσα. Είχα αναφέρει σε σχετικό θέμα ότι ούτε και εμένα την έτρωγε.

 Και εγω τότε θεωρήσα ότι ήταν η καλύτερη τροφή για να δυναμώσει ο Ξερξάκος μου αλλά έλα που μύριζε άσχημα και δεν την πλησιάζε.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρώ η Εξτρα βιταλ έχει κρέας μέσα. Είχα αναφέρει σε σχετικό θέμα ότι ούτε και εμένα την έτρωγε.
> 
>  Και εγω τότε θεωρήσα ότι ήταν η καλύτερη τροφή για να δυναμώσει ο Ξερξάκος μου αλλά έλα που μύριζε άσχημα και δεν την πλησιάζε.


Εμένα την έτρωγε σαν τρελός μέχρι πρόσφατα αλλά παρατήρησα ότι η φωνή του ακουγόταν όλο και πιο χαμηλά χωρίς κάποιο άλλο δείγμα ασθένειας. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η τροφή περιέχει τον σπόρο ρουπσεν μέσα.  Όταν άρχισε να μειώνεται η παλιά τροφή και να έχουμε φτάσει αισίως στο 80% η καινούργια και να του αρέσει κιόλας η φωνή άνοιξε και τώρα δεν μπορώ να τον σταματήσω από το κελαιδισμα.

----------


## Silvia1990

Την xtra vital την αγόραζα 5 ευρώ τα 500γρ και αυτή  την αγοράζω 3.32 ευρώ το 1 κιλό από αλυσίδα Pet που μου σύστησε η Κωνσταντίνα (CaptainChoco)

----------


## Silvia1990

Λοιπόν αλλάξαμε ποτίστρα διότι την αδιεαζαμε (με 2 αλλαγές μέσα στην ημέρα αν και νομίζω ότι έχανε η 100αρα που έβαζα)
Η απορία μου είναι η εξής. Στην 100αρα βιταμίνες έβαζα 5 σταγόνες από την multavit. Στην 200αρα θα βάζω 10?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ναι και αλλαγη καθε μερα .Αν θες μαλιστα να εχεις καλυτερο αποτελεσμα ,αλλαγη δυο φορες τωρα που κανει ζεστη

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ναι και αλλαγη καθε μερα .Αν θες μαλιστα να εχεις καλυτερο αποτελεσμα ,αλλαγη δυο φορες τωρα που κανει ζεστη


Αυτό έκανα μόλις άρχισαν οι ζέστες έτσι ώστε να μην μένει. Είναι πιθανόν όμως να το έπινε όντως? Τόσο πολύ νερό?

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχουμε ένα μικρό μικρό θεματακι. Δεν μπορώ να βρω την τροφή μας Versele Laga το βασικό μείγμα για κοκατιλ στο γνωστό πετ σοπ και αρχίζω και ανησυχώ αν πρέπει να την αντικαταστησω ή να την αγοράζω online. Υπάρχει κάτι κοντά με αυτή? Σαν εναλλακτική έστω.

----------


## xrisam

Στον Πειραιά με τόσα καταστήματα και δεν υπάρχει? :: 

Μπορείς να πάρεις της dely nature.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Στον Πειραιά με τόσα καταστήματα και δεν υπάρχει?
> 
> Μπορείς να πάρεις της dely nature.


Για να μην κάνω διαφήμιση από 3 διαφορετικές αλυσίδες μόνο μια έχει την συγκεκριμένη συσκευασμένη. Μου την σύστησε η Κωνσταντίνα. Όταν ρώτησα 2 μαγαζιά αυτής της αλυσίδας το ένα μου είπε ότι μπορεί να μην την ξαναφέρουν και το άλλο ότι θα αργήσουν να ξαναφέρουν. Μια άλλη αλυσίδα μαγαζιών μου είχε πει ότι είναι ίδια με την χύμα που έχει αλλά δεν θέλω χύμα.
Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάποιο σημείο εκτός της αλυσίδας που βρίσκεται επί της Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη(δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω όνομα λόγο διαφήμισης) ας μου στείλει σε πμ διότι θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ καλή τροφή! Εκτός αν κοιτάξω εκτός Πειραιά Κέντρο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αθηνα δεν εισαι; Μπορεις να την παραγγελεις απο αλλα πετ-σοπ και να στη στειλουν με ελαχιστη εως και μηδενικη χρεωση. Πελλετ εχεις σκεφτει να δωσεις;

Παντως καλα εκανες και σταματησες την Xtravital. Ειναι μετρια εως κακη τροφη

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αθηνα δεν εισαι; Μπορεις να την παραγγελεις απο αλλα πετ-σοπ και να στη στειλουν με ελαχιστη εως και μηδενικη χρεωση. Πελλετ εχεις σκεφτει να δωσεις;
> 
> Παντως καλα εκανες και σταματησες την Xtravital. Ειναι μετρια εως κακη τροφη


Πειραιά μένω και από τις αλυσίδες που έχω κοντά μου μόνο μια την έχει. Στο eshop του δεν την έχει. Ποια η διαφορά των pellet με οποιαδήποτε κροκετα ή μπισκότο που περιέχει μια τροφή?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Υπαρχει ολοκληρο θεμα που συζηταμε για τα pellet. Καποιος απο τη διαχειρηση ας σου το στειλει. Εκει θα δεις και ποια ειναι η διαφορα τους απο τα μπισκοτα

----------


## jk21

Συλβια εξαρταται πια εννοεις 

σε καποια μιγματα αναφερονται καποια ως σνακ φρουτων μπισκοτου κλπ και στα περισσοτερα μιγματα παπαγαλων πχ της versele και της manitoba αυτα που εχουν μεσα τα ονομαζουν τουλαχιστον pellets σαν συμπληρωμα του μιγματος σπορων .Υπαρχουν βεβαια και pellets σε συσκευασιες αποκλειστικα με αυτα  .Η διαφορα μπισκοτων και πελλετς ειναι οτι τα πρωτα ειναι με bakery products ως αμυλουχα βαση και τα δευτερα με cereals  δηλαδη αλευρα καποιων δημητριακων ,συνηθως καλαμποκιου αλλα σε καποια μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια . Ολα τα αλλα ειναι τα ιδια πανω κατω και μετα μπισκοτα και στα πελλετ προστιθενται συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες και αμινοξεα για να εχουν στη συσκευασια τους μια συγκεκριμενη συσταση  .... 


δες περισσοτερα εδω 


*
Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων*


*Η διατροφή των african grey*

----------


## Silvia1990

Και η ετημηγορια είναι ότι μας αρέσουν τα πράσινα φυλωδη λαχανικά. Σπανάκι που εξαφανίζεται πραγματικά. Ούτε μισή ώρα δεν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί. 
Αυτό τι είναι? Έλεγε ημέρα χόρτα αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρη.

----------


## amastro

Σαν ήμερο ραδίκι μοιάζει. Αριστερά πρέπει να είναι αντίδια.
Μια χαρά και τα δύο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ καλο που τρωει σπανακι. Ενα μεγαλο λαθος ομως που κανουμε ειναι οτι τους βαζουμε ενα ολοκληρο φυλλο σπανακι και τα αφηνουμε να φανε οσο θελουν. Κατι τετοιο οδηγει σε διατροφικες ανισορροπιες. Φαντασου εσυ τη μια μερα να τρως μονο σπανακι, την αλλη μερα μονο κρεας, την παραλλη μονο ψωμι. Θα ησουν υγιης; Δε νομιζω. Αν ακολουθησεις το σχημα διατροφης σποροι-αυγο-λαχανικα-φρουτα θα πρεπει  καθε μερα να ειναι οι ποσοτητες ακριβως μετρημενες και επισης να εχεις καποιο μακροπροθεσμο πλανο ωστε να καταφερνεις να του παρεχεις οτι θρεπτικο συστατικο χρειαζεται!

ΥΓ:Το λινκ για διατροφη των african grey οπου εκφραζονται ολες οι αποψεις γυρω απο τα πελλετ δεν ειναι ενεργο σε αντιθεση με το πρωτο λινκ που ειναι σαφως μονοπλευρο ως το προς το περιεχομενο του.

----------


## Silvia1990

Κοίτα Αλέξανδρε όντως η ποικιλία και μικρή ποσότητα από όλα είναι το ηδανικο απλά όντας μια κοκατιλομαμα που το πουλάκι της δεν άγγιζε κανένα λαχανικό για δεύτερη παροχή λαχανικών που αποδέχτηκε ο κούκλος είμαι ίσως λίγο πιο ενθουσιασμενη!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Α, δεν το ξερα! Με συγχωρεις δεν ηθελα να μειωσω τη χαρα σου! Νομιζα οτι ηταν συνεχεια στην κουβεντα που ειχαμε για τα πελλετ!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ω δεν πειράζει!!! Καθόλου. Μόνο ραδίκια έχει δοκιμάσει άλλη φορά. Και δεν έμεινε τίποτα ήδη τελείωσε εδώ και ώρα. Οπτικό πρέπει να είναι το θέμα νομίζω γιατί επιλέγει ότι σκούρο υπάρχει και σε μορφή φύλου. Πράσινη πιπεριά ούτε που άγγιξε.

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο το αγόρι!!!

Οι πρασινάδες τους αρέσουν πολύ.  ::  Δοκίμασε και ρόκα.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μπράβο το αγόρι!!!
> 
> Οι πρασινάδες τους αρέσουν πολύ. "fullyhappy&qu: Δοκίμασε και ρόκα.


Το κόβω ότι ρόκα μόνο σε λαϊκή! Η συσκευασμένη σακούλα αλλά τα έχει πολύ κομμένα. Την Πέμπτη Ρόκα! Να βάζω κάθε μέρα? Η μια φορά την εβδομάδα?

----------


## jk21

Η ροκα και η γλυστριδα ειναι πολυ καλες πηγες ω3 

ο συνδεσμος ειναι ενεργος πια για τη διατροφη των african grey 

Aλεξ  το δευτερο συνδεσμο τον εβαλα με δικια μου πρωτοβουλια και δεν ειχα λογο να μην ειναι ενεργος  ....

----------


## Silvia1990

Ομολογώ ότι και εμένα τα pellet μετά το διάβασμα του άρθρου μου φαίνονται σαν τις έξτρα βιταμίνες για τον άνθρωπο. Δεν υποκαθιστουν μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή με φρέσκες βιταμίνες. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι είναι οκ ένα παιδί να τρώει αυτές τις υπέροχες μασωμενες βιταμίνες από το να τρώει φρέσκα φρούτα. Θα δεχόμουν αν έβλεπα και πάλευα αρκετά ότι δεν παίρνει εμφανώς τις βιταμίνες που χρειάζεται αλλά όντως γιατί να συνδιαζεις τα pellet με σπόρους και φρέσκα λαχανικά/φρούτα. Δεν έχω καταλάβει την λογική πίσω από αυτό.

----------


## jk21

Σιλβια τα πελλετ  δεν ειναι βιταμινες , αλλα γευμα με βαση αλευρα ενος ή περισσοτερων δημητριακων (αναλογα την εταιρια ) που εχει επιπροσθετες βιταμινες και αμινοξεα για να εχουν ως τελικο αποτελεσμα τα θεωρουμενα ως απαραιτητα θρεπτικα συστατικα , που αν το πουλι τρωει μονο απο αυτα  ,εντελει καλυπτει σωστα συμφωνα με τις εταιριες παραγωγης και τους υποστηρικτες τους 

εχουμε βεβαια μια διχογνωμια για το ποιες ειναι οι θρεπτικες αναγκες πχ για συντηρηση ... 

συγκεκριμενα οι τρεις πιο γνωστες εταιριες  , ειδικα ως προς τα λιπαρα εχουν αποκλιση μεχρι και 100 %  με την zupreem  να δινει  4 % και την versele  8 % , ενω η harrison ειναι στο 5μισυ %

http://store.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/...oductinfo/ALC/

*ADULT LIFETIME COARSE*Crude protein (min.) 15%, crude fat (min.) 5.5%

http://www.versele-laga.com/en/For-your-animal/Birds/Food-products-Large-Parakeets

*Analytical constituents  * 



 Protein
14
%



 Fat content
8
%




http://www.zupreem.com/products/natural
*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*Crude Protein (min.)
14.0%

Crude Fat (min.)
4.0%





η νεοεισερχομενη σχετικα στην ελληνικη αγορα  εχει τον μεσο ορο  6 %  ....

*
*
*Harrison's Adult Lifetime Super Fine*
*Εγγυημένη Ανάλυση:*
Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη (ελάχ.) 14%
ακατέργαστα λίπη (ελάχ.) 6%






Δες και το αλλο θεμα που δεν ανοιγε ο συνδεσμος .Εχει γινει αναλυτικη συζητηση για το θεμα ,για να εχεις σφαιρικη αποψη

----------


## Silvia1990

Άρα μια διατροφή μόνο σε pellet θα ανέβαζε τον αριθμό των ω6 λιπαρών αν κατάλαβα καλά? Είμαι τρομερά άσχετη. Με όσα διάβασα το ιδανικό είναι σπόροι+λαχανικά/φρούτα+αυγοτροφη+pellet αλλά σαν χαζή ερώτηση μου έρχεται στο μυαλό πόσο καταπονειται ο οργανισμός του κάθε πουλιού? Και είναι τα pellet τόσο αποδεκτά στο βαθμό του να κάνει την διάφορα?

----------


## jk21

με σαφηνεια θα σου απαντουσαν οι εταιριες αν εκτος απο ολα τα αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα που αναφερουν ,δινανε και τα ω3 , ω6  ... απο κει και περα οτι βλεπεις .... οταν το καλαμποκι και η σογια εχουν βασικη θεση στη συσταση , υποθετω ναι ... τα εχουμε συζητησει στο θεμα των african grey 


ποικιλια ειναι η αποψη μου Συλβια ...  και αν δεν εχεις προσβαση  σε οργανικα πελλετ με βαση πολυποικιλη δημητριακων αλλα σογιοκαταστασεις ,τοτε βρες μια καλη αυγοτροφη ή soft food χωρις αυγο αλλα πρωτεινουχα πχ καποιο κεικ με κινοα αρακα κλπ και δινε

----------


## Silvia1990

Σήμερα έβαλα βραστό αυγουλακι. Αφού με τα χίλια ζόρια και τεχνάσματα με κεχρί δοκίμασε, τιναζε το κεφάλι και δεν ξαναπήγε. Επόμενη προσπάθεια η αυγοτροφη με την μπανάνα και μετά Η αυγοτροφη mix 3 αυγοτροφων. Μετά τι κάνουμε? Φοβάμαι την έτοιμη αλλά χρειάζεται και πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αργυρω μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή είναι μια διατροφή που έχει λίγο απο όλα !
Οπότε μια διατροφή βασισμένη σε σπόρια , αυγό ή αυγοτροφη , χορταρικά & λαχανικά και μια μικρή ποσότητα pellet καθημερινά θα είναι το ιδανικό ! 

Εμένα κάθε ένα κοκατιλ καθημερινά τρώει 2 - 2.5 κ.σ. σπόρια , το μισό του 1/4 αυγό , μια αυγοθήκη είτε απο μαρούλι είτε απι μπρόκολο είτε απο πιπεριά Φλωρίνης και 1.5 κ.γ. pellet !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αργυρώ, μην  του βάζεις κάθε μέρα και κάτι διαφορετικό απαραίτητα. Βάζε για μια εβδομάδα κάθε μέρα αυγό μέχρι να το μάθει. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι αν στην πρώτη απόπειρα δεν το φάει, δεν θα το συνηθίσει και ποτέ. Εμένα με παίδεψαν πολύ να μάθουν να τρώνε το καρότο και τώρα τρέχουν σαν τρελά όποτε το βάζω!

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασε να του δωσεις ξεχωρα  αρακα  και κοκκινη πιπερια να δουμε αποδοχη .Αν υπαρχει σε καποιο απο αυτα ή και στα δυο ,αναλογα θα σου προτεινω προσαρμογη της εγχρωμης συνταγης με λαχανικα που εχω .Μην σε αγχωνει η αμεση αποδοχη ... σιγα σιγα οπως σου λεει και η Κωνσταντινα

----------


## Silvia1990

Φοβόμουν να του δώσω πάλι κάποιο λαχανικό και είπα να δοκιμάσω με αυγό. Δεν ήταν ότι δεν δοκίμασε αλλά του φάνηκε τόσο περίεργο. Με ενδιαφέρουν και τα pellet ομολογώ.

Να ρωτήσω τον αρακά πως να τον προσφέρω?

----------


## jk21

ειτε ωμο μολις αποκαταψυχθει ή ελαχιστα ζιματισμενο για λιγα λεπτα (αν τον τρωει ετσι η πρωτεινη του απορροφαται καλυτερα γιατι ωμος εχει καποιους αντιδιατροφικους παραγοντες ενεργους )

----------


## Silvia1990

Βρήκα ζωχο! Μάλλον ήμουν λάθος στο θέμα της λαϊκής. Τι χόρτα και κακό! Αλλά είναι μόνο μία φορά την εβδομάδα.
Η κοπελιά λατρεύει τα χόρτα είναι εμφανές χαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να θυμάσαι Αργυρω οτι τρώνε πιο εύκολα τα λαχανικά και χορταρικά πάρα τα φρούτα και όσπρια ! 
Πανέμορφη η ζουζούνα θα περιμένουμε πολλές πολλές φώτο της στο θέμα της !!  :Youpi:

----------


## xrisam

Όντως οι πρασινάδες έχουνε μεγάλη επιτυχία.

----------


## Silvia1990

Να ρωτήσω θα μπορούσα σε έτοιμη μερίδα αυγοτροφή να προσθέσω σπανάκι αφού έχω αποδοχή? Η θα χάλαγε το σπανάκι ή η αυγοτροφή?

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις αλλα το κρατας στο ψυγειο και καλα ειναι σε διημερο να το εχει καταναλωσει . Αν ειναι στην καταψυξη κρατημενο ,αρκετα περισσοτερο 


επισης υπαρχουν αυγοτροφες με χορταρικα και λαχανικα προστιθεμενα πριν το ψησιμο 

*Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !*που μπορεις να βαλεις οτι θες στη θεση οσων βλεπεις αντιστοιχο 

εκεινες κρατανε ψυγειο και 4ημερο ανετα

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μπορεις αλλα το κρατας στο ψυγειο και καλα ειναι σε διημερο να το εχει καταναλωσει . Αν ειναι στην καταψυξη κρατημενο ,αρκετα περισσοτερο 
> 
> 
> επισης υπαρχουν αυγοτροφες με χορταρικα και λαχανικα προστιθεμενα πριν το ψησιμο 
> 
> *Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !*που μπορεις να βαλεις οτι θες στη θεση οσων βλεπεις αντιστοιχο 
> 
> εκεινες κρατανε ψυγειο και 4ημερο ανετα


Αν προσθέτω κατευθείαν φρέσκο σε κάθε μερίδα που του βάζω? Όχι στο αρχικό μείγμα αλλά στην κάθε μερίδα?

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη γραμμη του τελευταιου μου ποστ  , αναφερει για αυτο που λες !  Ναι !

----------


## Silvia1990

Μαζί με το σπανάκι κατέβηκε και η αυγοτροφη. Όχι όλη αλλά μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες. Θα συνεχίσω να την προσφέρω έτσι!

----------


## Silvia1990



----------


## Silvia1990

Τρομερή δουλειά το σπανάκι. Αρχίζει να αδειάζει την αυγοτροφη και το ράμφος της πήρε σήμερα μια γυαλάδα άλλο πράγμα. Και αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι η κουτσουλιές σφίγγουν όσο τρώει ποικιλία από τροφή. Αφού είχε ανέβει όλη πάνω σε αυτή την μικρή ταΐστρα! Σχεδόν με λύσσα. Ποσότητα μεγάλη δεν τρώει αλλά όλο και ασχολείται περισσότερο!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η ποικιλία στην τροφή είναι πολύ σημαντικό!! Μπράβο που την μαθαίνεις σιγά σιγά!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Μα με στεναχωρουσε που δεν μπορούσα να την κάνω να φάει με κάποιο τρόπο. Βρήκα κάτι που της αρέσει και το "εκμεταλευομαι". Μοιάζει να περιμένει πάντα να της βάλω κάτι έξτρα τώρα. Μια χορταρικά μια αυγοτροφη. Τώρα έχω μείνει στην αυγοτροφη μιας και έπιασε το κόλπο!

----------


## Silvia1990

Χμμμμ σήμερα δεν πήγαμε τόσο καλά αλλά δεν είναι πάντα του Αγιανιου!!! Χάχα αλλά χθες την πέτυχα να προσπαθεί να τραβήξει το χαρτί από τον πάτο. Είναι αποφασισμένη να φτιάξει φωλιά είτε με φτερά είτε με χαρτί! Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένω αυγό. Το οποίο με τρομάζει με τον καιρό να αλλάζει προς το χειρότερο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μην αγχώνεσαι, αν έχετε ζεστούλα μέσα στο σπίτι θα είναι μία χαρά! Σουπιοκόκκαλο ή κάποια μορφή ασβεστίου είναι το σημαντικό να λαμβάνει. Από την αυγοτροφή ας πούμε που της δίνεις, επωφελείται πολύ!

----------


## Silvia1990

Λοιπόν μέσα στο κλουβί από σήμερα υπάρχουν και πέτρα και σουπιοκοκαλο. Τώρα από θέμα αυγοτροφης πόσο πρέπει να τρώει? Παρατήρησα ότι ζητάει έρωτες από όλα τα παιχνίδια της.

Επισκέφτηκα το μεγάλο πετ και βρήκα την τροφή που μου πρότεινε η Χρύσα. Δυστυχώς όχι της versele laga. Επίσης βρήκα μια υπέροχη ζετγαρωστρα. Πραγματικά την ερωτευτικα. Είναι πολύ φαρδιά!!!!

Πως την διατηρούμε? Δεν έχει zip όπως η άλλη της versele laga.

----------


## xrisam

Σε ένα ταπεράκι Αργυρώ :winky: 

Δεν ξέρω ισως έχει έλλειψη Prestise...

----------


## Silvia1990

Ρόκα!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ωχ ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι σήμερα "τρώγαμε" σκέτη αυγοτροφη χωρίς καθόλου σπανάκι. Σίγουρα την έχουμε δεχτεί καλύτερα!

----------


## jk21

αν την προετοιμαζεις για αναπαραγωγη ,σιγα σιγα το σπανακι με μετρο .Εχει πολυ ασβεστιο αλλα εχει και οξαλικο που αναστελλει την απορροφηση του .Δεν προκειται να σου επηρεασει το ασβεστιο απο αλλες πηγες ,γιατι ηδη πρεπει να αναστειλει το παρα πολυ που εχει το ιδιο το σπανακι ,αλλα φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου .... προσεχε οχι πολυ .... δεν ειπα καθολου !

ετσι κι αλλιως ολος ο κοσμος ταιζει γλυστριδα στην αναπαραγωγη και δεν παθανε κατι τα πουλια 

http://www.skeftomai.gr/ygeia/forum/...hp?topic=881.0




> *Περιεκτικότητες τροφίμων σε οξαλικό οξύ*
> 
> *Λαχανικό*
> *Οξαλικό Οξύ (g/100 g)*
> 
> Μαϊντανός
> 1.70
> 
> Chives
> ...



αλλα και το σουσαμι και ο ηλιοσπορος ,η βρωμη  κλπ κλπ

----------


## Silvia1990

Ωχ. Δεν ετοιμάζω για αναπαραγωγή αλλά φοβάμαι ερχομό αυγού λόγο του ότι ζητάει έρωτες. Πω πω ευτυχώς που μου το είπες Δημήτρη! Και της αρέσει περισσότερο και από ζοχο και από ρόκα.

----------


## jk21

δωσε συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου μια φορα την εβδομαδα για 3 , 4 εβδομαδες και ασε την κοπελα να φαει οσο θελει  ... βασικα αν τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο κανονικα , ουτε συμπληρωμα θελει  ...

----------


## Silvia1990

> δωσε συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου μια φορα την εβδομαδα για 3 , 4 εβδομαδες και ασε την κοπελα να φαει οσο θελει  ... βασικα αν τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο κανονικα , ουτε συμπληρωμα θελει  ...


Τσιμπάει και από πέτρα και από σουπιοκοκκαλο σε καθημερινή βάση.

----------

